# What does your 4 month old do



## rk_max (Jun 8, 2016)

okay max turned 4 months a week ago. He is everything a pure bred golden. loves retrieving, swimming, biting me (for fun at times). This is all he does since im working couldnt get him do a lot of tricks

1. he sits
2. waits (does not touch his kibble until i say "go eat") - awesome self control

anything else your 4 month old does and how did you train him... tell me all about it so i can get inspired and get this boy to a championship level. 

p.s: he's my champ no matter what hehe and here are some latest pics of my tough mutt


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Beautiful boy, great photos.


----------



## rk_max (Jun 8, 2016)

thank you. omg you have 3 of em :surprise: thats epic.



4goldengirls said:


> Beautiful boy, great photos.


----------



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! Jax isn't quite 4 months yet. He is the 4th golden I have owned and the least trained( at this point) on commands. I have decided I am not in a hurry to train certain commands- we will get there in time. For now he usually responds well to down, sit, leave it. He is struggling with down and stay. As I have gotten older, I am just taking the time to enjoy play and snuggle time. ☺


----------



## StephA (Jun 22, 2016)

What a handsome boy Max is!


A couple of easy fun ones - leave it / take it with a high value treat. We started with a treat in a closed hand which we trained our girl to leave it, then take it on command. Now, she will do this with a treat on an open palm and we can even put the treats on her paws - she does that Golden thing of looking down her nose, concentrating SO hard on the treat until we say take it, adorable!

Also, I'm currently working on "touch" - starting with a hand in front of her nose and when she touches it with her nose, she gets a treat. We're increasing the distance of the touch, and eventually we want to transfer "touch" to things.

Have fun!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Lots of fun and silly ones over here for now. 

Sit, Down, Stay, Paw, Other paw, Spin, Spin the other way, Leave it, Roll over... working on play dead right now. Also if you count it, we're working on fetch and drop. I feel like those go hand in hand


----------



## kansasgoldenmom (Jan 17, 2012)

Trevor is a week shy of four months. So far we have sit, shake, shake left, high five, ten (both paws up), big speak, little speak (a tiny nearly soundless bark that is off the charts cute!), wait, leave it/ take it, recall from a decent distance from us (6 fenced in acres so safely) with high value treats only, heel on the leash. Our biggest thing we are working on now is off. He has figured out he is tall enough to put paws up on things and stand. We remove him and say off approximately 1,000 times a day. :0)

Your Max is a beautiful little guy! We lost our 16 year, 5 month old Golden last April. His name was Max so I love that name and to me any dog named Max is super special!


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Penny will be 5 months next week. She has had sit and down perfected since 8 weeks. We've been working on "come back" (she won't respond to just come, but add back and she's pretty good at it) Sometimes she will respond to down, off, drop it and leave it. She has a habit of trying to anticipate what you are going to ask and training new stuff has been difficult.
Picked up the 4-H book of dog training at the library, we'll be working on following the book here soon. Probably when the kids start school as the next week is pure chaos with County Fair. My 11 year old will be taking her through 4-H dog training starting in the fall.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

My Fenris died at age 10 and a half and HATED "down" his whole life. That dog refused to lie down. Even in the car. Didn't matter that he fell down and would be much more stable lying down. Some dogs never cozy up to certain requests. I never really thought of Fenris obeying, more complying with my wishes to get whatever he wanted. 

Thank you for your post, although I can't really recall what Fenris could do at age 4 months. My pup will be 4 months old on October 19th and I hope he too enjoys swimming as much as your guy does. We still have plenty of warm weather for dipping.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Dory is 4 months old and knows: sit, down, paw, other paw, leave it, stay, speak, roll over, bang(play dead), drop it.

We're still working on come. This is hit & miss.


----------



## MrsCMomtoLucy (May 25, 2016)

Love the pics of Max. Lucy is 4 1/2 months. We've pretty much only worked puppy manners. 
Sit, down, wait, come, leash walk, polite great, and the such. Lucy just passed the S.T.A.R Puppy Program so much of our time was spent getting her ready for that. 
Now, we started her on Rally-O training which is really fun and we'll work towards her Canine Good Citizen's Title. :smile2:


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

Beautiful pup!! Cedar is 4 months too! Mostly just play and making all the commands a great game. If he already knows sit, then you could add on the release command, he has to sit until you say ok. Going from sit to down position is also natural, so this could be the next step. You could say sit, and then walk around him and he still has to sit, step over him, sit while you throw his toy across the room. 


One thing I had a lot of fun was teaching him names of toys. Initially just play with the toy and say its name repeatedly. He will come to associate toy with name. Then you could throw it somewhere and say get teddy and when he does get it, praise a lot. Later on I make him stay and put his teddy among other things and say get teddy. Sometimes he gets it sometimes he doesn't. Then progress to put teddy in another room, I say find teddy, and he goes looking for it. Initially I praised when he found teddy, now I will only reward when he gets teddy back to me. This took weeks in total and a lot of time before he progressed each step. He's still not the most reliable now. 

I also keep trying to teach take it, but he takes the object then drops it immediately anticipating a treat! So I don't know how to progress that one lol


----------



## kansasgoldenmom (Jan 17, 2012)

I love reading all of these! Good ideas. I want to start naming toys, which we do sort of already, but haven't worked on fetching specific ones. That'll be fun!


----------



## rk_max (Jun 8, 2016)

kansas gold said:


> Beautiful pictures! Jax isn't quite 4 months yet. He is the 4th golden I have owned and the least trained( at this point) on commands. I have decided I am not in a hurry to train certain commands- we will get there in time. For now he usually responds well to down, sit, leave it. He is struggling with down and stay. As I have gotten older, I am just taking the time to enjoy play and snuggle time. ☺


thats awesome. i do hear that time and again where people are not in a rush. lets go jax


----------



## rk_max (Jun 8, 2016)

so awesome. so many tricks and training with these great dogs. Keep em coming. I do see a common pattern of nailing basic commands. max now knows sit, stay, leave it. im starting to work on recall and trying to get him to do front. basically when i say front he is ex[ected to come and sit in front of me and look at my face. he does it consistently although when he is distracted its a bit of loud command to get his attention. we wil get there lol. but thank you all for sharing and again, keep em coming


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

What a beautiful pup and the pics are great. My girl is 5 months and knows the usual sit, down, spins/circles, puppy stays, leave it, touch, walks nicely on a leash, retrieves, give (when she brings the ball back) we play scent discrimination games, place for go outs, hand signals, comes when called, working on directed retrieves, just introducing jumps but her favorite trick is to bring me the remote... she has a stubborn streak but as long as there is food involved she has great focus. I had no idea such a young pup could so smart... enjoy your guy, they grow up so fast!!!


----------

